# MY Emperor's new groove



## Brooks803 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been wanting an Emperor to have in my personal collection for some time now. I was able to buy a few from Constant (THANKS!) when he has some for sale. It already has its rightful place on my desk. Finish is MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. The blank....well I'll let yall take a guess first 













Gotta have that closeup!






Thanks for looking! As always, any comments/critiques more than welcomed! :biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow!  that is a seriously beautiful pen...and great pictures.

I'm guessing one of your "Fakelite" blanks?  That was you, right?
Either way, beautiful... love the black/dark blue with blue and white swirls.. VERY nice..


----------



## wizard (Apr 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful pen. As far as the blank, it has such depth and sense of movement to it. The colors tie in perfectly with the kit. Thanks for showing. Doc


----------



## Manny (Apr 30, 2011)

superb blank Jonathon. Your pours are getting better and better.

Pen fit and finish is fantastic

Manny


----------



## el_d (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow That is Awesome!!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW Jonathan. Blue is my favorite color. This pen is 'da bomb of blues. Great work as usual.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 30, 2011)

OH YEAH!

A great combination of a high end kit matched with one of your fabulous blanks!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 30, 2011)

One of the hottest looking pens I've seen in a long time!  The blank is truly amazing...your own I imagine from the looks of it.  This truly has a WOW factor to it!


----------



## mrburls (Apr 30, 2011)

That is just one awesome blank and pen you turned there Jonathon. Looks alot like bakelite. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## hewunch (Apr 30, 2011)

You were right man, that is fantastic! Great save!!!!


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 30, 2011)

This is astounding! The colors and "figure" are just luscious. 

Dan


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 30, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love the blue with Black Ti.

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent work. I love the depth of that pour - you could just stare into it for hours! (If you don't mind the semi-demonic face staring back at you of course :biggrin::wink  Color is fantastic (blue is my favorite) and fit with the kit is astonishing!! Home run!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a HOME PAGE pen!  Beautiful and probably my favorite of all of your blanks I've seen so far.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the pen A LOT, but what I am looking at is the perfect mix of white opaque with the blue tint or mica. Someone can say it is beautiful which it is but someone who mixes or has tried to mix resin really knows how nice that blank is.


----------



## MAB11 (Apr 30, 2011)

Stunning! That is a very striking combo.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 30, 2011)

JohnU said:


> That's a HOME PAGE pen! Beautiful and probably my favorite of all of your blanks I've seen so far.


 
Yep, you took the words out of my mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## patmurris (Apr 30, 2011)

Your blank is really gorgeous, but i'm not sure i would have used it on this kit though... i'm more on the wood side for high end pens.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2011)

That's a very awesome pen.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow awesome pen.


----------



## stolicky (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice pen.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Apr 30, 2011)

ok soooo tell us already what the blanks made of????


----------



## le_skieur (May 1, 2011)

I am crazy of that awesome pen!


----------



## MartinPens (May 1, 2011)

Wow,
Mesmerizing. I don't know how you do that, but it's just plain awesome!  When are you going to start selling some of those awesome blank casts of yours!?

Regards,

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wiset1 (May 1, 2011)

I know right...Any chance of seeing these on exotics in the future or what partner?  This IS a high end pour for a high end kit!  Again, amazing stuff Jonathon!


----------



## ToddMR (May 1, 2011)

What a great pen you have there Brooks!  The blank is so great too.  I really like the blank.  The pen as a whole is spectacular!


----------



## fiferb (May 1, 2011)

Very Beautiful! Everything you do keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 1, 2011)

mrburls said:


> That is just one awesome blank and pen you turned there Jonathon. Looks alot like bakelite.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


 
Thanks Keith! Coming from someone who has turned quite a bit of bakelite that means ALOT!



JohnU said:


> That's a HOME PAGE pen! Beautiful and probably my favorite of all of your blanks I've seen so far.


 
:biggrin: I'd love to see it up there myself



JAZNCARR said:


> ok soooo tell us already what the blanks made of????


 
The blank is one of my creations. It's definitely not the easiest blank I've ever made, but thats what makes me appreciate the final product so much more.



MartinPens said:


> Wow,
> Mesmerizing. I don't know how you do that, but it's just plain awesome! When are you going to start selling some of those awesome blank casts of yours!?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


 


wiset1 said:


> I know right...Any chance of seeing these on exotics in the future or what partner? This IS a high end pour for a high end kit! Again, amazing stuff Jonathon!


 
Well...lets just say I have some large batches to make and I that I was on the phone with a nice salesman from Wisconsin yesterday...:wink: 


Thank you to everyone who has enjoyed this pen as much as I have! This is one I am most proud of. My casting has jumped up so many levels in just the past few months and it's the people here that give me the inspiration to do it and to try new things. :handshake: :highfive:


----------



## Richard Gibson (May 1, 2011)

Well...lets just say I have some large batches to make and I that I was on the phone with a nice salesman from Wisconsin yesterday...:wink: 

 I will be looking forward to buying some of these beautiful "exotic" blanks in the near future Jonathan. :wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (May 2, 2011)

The color is too cool.


----------



## MarkD (May 2, 2011)

Awesome Pen Jonathan. Blue is my favorite color and this is one of the nicest blanks I have seen. Great Job!


----------



## S.A.Mappin (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful pen.  I really like the blue.


----------



## Kaspar (May 2, 2011)

Really outstanding work.  Minor argument with the kit, but if you can churn out more blanks like that, I'll definitely be on the look out for them.  Really superb.  I'm glad you "Resinators" are working out how to make pen blanks with a great pattern all the way around.


----------



## thuffines (May 2, 2011)

That is a beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## 76winger (May 2, 2011)

Reminds me of the warp reactor on the Starship Enterprise. 
I love it!


----------



## jasontg99 (May 2, 2011)

Whoa, that is absolutely amazing!!!  I would buy that over real bakelite anytime.


----------



## ed4copies (May 2, 2011)

I think the cat escaped from the bag, so let's say Dawn and I look forward to adding Johnathon as our newest partner!!!  I have often recommended him for "custom" pouring---we hope Exotics will allow him more time for pouring and he will enjoy the chance to create even MORE new ideas!!

Look for his blanks soon--we will certainly let you know when they arrive!!!

Thanks for saying "Yes", Johnathon!!
(I still miss Shea on the forum!!)


----------



## Rob73 (May 2, 2011)

Wow! That's a real nice looking blank.


----------



## Katsin (May 2, 2011)

All your pens look spectacular Jonathan. 

Looking forward to seeing a few of your blanks up at Exotics.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2011)

Love the kit, love the blank. Well Done Jonathan. 

Good Luck with Exotics..


----------



## johncrane (May 2, 2011)

Awesome work Jonathon! i think that's a front page pen you've made, l also love the colors your coming up with.


----------



## el_d (May 2, 2011)

Great blank Jon and Congrats.


----------



## johnspensandmore (May 2, 2011)

WOW!! That is one GREAT looking pen! I want one of those blanks!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! It would be awesome to see it grace the front page!




ed4copies said:


> I think the cat escaped from the bag, so let's say Dawn and I look forward to adding Johnathon as our newest partner!!! I have often recommended him for "custom" pouring---we hope Exotics will allow him more time for pouring and he will enjoy the chance to create even MORE new ideas!!
> 
> Look for his blanks soon--we will certainly let you know when they arrive!!!
> 
> ...


 

Sorry Ed! I guess I got a lil excited . Shea said she's gonna create a new name since her old one is with her maiden name and get back into the posting game!


----------



## ed4copies (May 3, 2011)

Don't be SORRY!!!!

WE look FORWARD to having you join us and will make a big splash of some sort!!

Just keep pouring!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (May 3, 2011)

Will these be sent out in a mailing list to let customers know they have arrived at exotics?  I plan to buy a grip of these ;-)


----------



## Pepsi (May 3, 2011)

Jonathon only one word Excellent.

                                      Al


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (May 6, 2011)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## corian king (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful Pen!! Great work!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Tim, I'm sure there will some type of announcement when Ed gets my shipment of blanks (pouring daily Ed, I swear!), lol.


----------



## hewunch (May 7, 2011)

I saw this in person today. And while Jonathon is really good at taking pictures, the real deal is even better!


----------



## Tom D (May 8, 2011)

I have got to agree with you 100% Hans, it looks great.


----------



## avbill (May 8, 2011)

Exquisite !   So is it Bakelite  or PR.?


----------



## seamus7227 (May 8, 2011)

Jonathon, you snuck this one by me! Unfreakinbelievable! Thats about all I can say, congrats on your success and never stop the madman creations!


----------



## hewunch (May 8, 2011)

avbill said:


> Exquisite !   So is it Bakelite  or PR.?



Not to steal J's thunder but it is what he calls "Fakelite" PR poured to look like the real deal. And it is MIGHTY fine looking stuff too.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 8, 2011)

avbill said:


> Exquisite ! So is it Bakelite or PR.?


 


hewunch said:


> avbill said:
> 
> 
> > Exquisite ! So is it Bakelite or PR.?
> ...


 

Lol...you're not stealing any thunder Hans. I'm trying to think up a better name than "fakelite" though....but "alternative 1930's vintage plastic redone in modern medium" just takes too long to say 

So yes, this is PR. Silmar 41 to be exact. Cast by me to resemble vintage bakelite with the translucent colors and whispy swirls inside.


----------



## hewunch (May 8, 2011)

Alt bakelite


----------



## jskeen (May 9, 2011)

I'm going to go take a second look at the blanks I got in the mail a couple of weeks ago, that's for sure


----------



## alinc100 (May 9, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> avbill said:
> 
> 
> > Exquisite ! So is it Bakelite or PR.?
> ...



how about "Brookstone","Brooksalite","Brookrylic"??????


As you can see I have way too much time on my hands.

Andy


----------



## hewunch (May 9, 2011)

J-lite :biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (May 9, 2011)

Jonathon,

To produce a pen blank of such class is a great acheivement, the spirited blues are exciting.

I have never cast a pen only admired some pens that are cast being extremely partial to novelty blanks made by the masters on this site.

Coming from the era when fountain pens were those must have items that incidentally caused so much grief with wrecked shirts, ink run outs, perished bladders they are a little like button up boots were for my Dad born in 1906 lived to 2001.

Retro appearances succeed on their merits your pen needs only a family name since reproducing identicals is unlikely a unique name. There is alot to learn from "The good old days" a lot to forget as well.

Viewing your pen over and over as I have and not so many pens command this it is outstanding in its own right with the privilige it deserves. Forecasting continuous success for your pen making is certain with your attention to detail showing through. You sure moved Hans both in replies to holding it and admiring.

There are oportunities for reflection bask in it with your pen then go for the next special blank. Have success.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the name advice guys...keep'em coming!





pwhay said:


> Jonathon,
> 
> To produce a pen blank of such class is a great acheivement, the spirited blues are exciting.
> 
> ...


 
Peter, I've said this before I and I'll say it again. I TRUELY love reading your posts (and not just the ones on my threads either :wink You have such a way with words. You really are an inspiration and I just wanted to say Thank You. I also printed out your post here and the one you sent via PM to be put up at my casting station as an added reminder of why I love doing what I do. Again Sir, I Thank You :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner (May 30, 2011)

Oh wow, I have to have a blank like that!  Truly amazing!!!!


----------



## kruzzer (May 30, 2011)

great looking pen... the color combo is perfect


----------

